# Prodex insulation for the garage door



## OutPutter

I have a similar set up and this may be something to consider. First I'll plug the two inch gap under the man door. It's not quite as cold in Houston usually as where you are. We're more likely to see liquid nails boil thanfreeze. I don't ever want to be somewhere liquid nails freezes … brrrr….

Best,


----------



## Jimi_C

Nice. I too saw the kits sold by the big box stores, and they seemed overly expensive. I have a double car garage with two single car doors, so the same amount should work for mine. The only issue is that one door is missing a piece of trim (previous owner must have clipped it with a mirror or something), so I need to get that fixed too… there's a 1/2" gap on one side of that door.


----------



## NBeener

Used to use that stuff on the windows of my motorhome … when I lived in it … in Upstate New York's abysmal winters.

Works really, really well.

Stay toasty!


----------



## workerinwood

Just installed Prodex in October on my metal garage door. Works great and easy to install. Would highly recommend it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Fallon

I put 2 layers of 1/2" blue 3M Styrofoam on my garage doors. The blue stuff is a foam rather than the white stuff which is the white beads pressed together. As a foam it's stronger than the compressed beads stuff & doesn't self destruct as easily. They had piles of different thicknesses at Lowes where I got it.

I was lucky and each section of the door had a C channel at the top and the bottom. I just had to cut the foam to slightly taller than the C channel, bend it a little & snap it into place. I took back the glue I was going to use as the lip on the C channel on my doors has been more than enough.

I believe it was about $10 a sheet and took 4 sheets per car width. The C-chanel was 1.5" deep, but I only put in 2 1/2" sheets. I'm glad I got the 1/2" stuff as the thicker stuff would have been a little tougher to bend and snap in.


----------



## AdamML

So far so good with the Prodex Insulation. Great customer service as well! I built my own 30' yurt over the last 2 months and used Prodex for the insulation layer. Our first night in the yurt it was 6 degrees outside! My heat source is a smallish size wood stove. With the stove at a good temp I was able to get it up to 70 degrees inside. With the stove damper partially closed over night it will hold the temp to around the high 50's/low 60's. It hasn't gotten above 25 outside in the week we've been in the yurt. I'd say that's pretty good for 1/4" thick walls and roof. I still need to do some sealing around the windows and floor so should be even better.


----------



## Silverhoot

Took out the old stinky, dirty, mouse friendly insulation when restoring my 1967 Airstream trailer. Prodex is easy to work with as it can be cut to shape with scissors. On my project I went with 1/4" airspace created with Prodex strips, a layer of Prodex, another airspace and then another layer of Prodex. Here's a photo ,please note that I have since taped all seams withs foil tape also supplied by Insulation4less. I've heated it with a 750 watt little electric heater while continuing my renovation. HUGE difference before and after insulating.


----------



## Bjack

I have contracting business and I use Insulation4less for my reflective insulation purchases. I'm pleased with the fact they don't oversell any product. Mr. Barber really knows his stuff, he's direct and won't waste your time with hype. This is by far the best over-all provider of reflective insulation. I think reflective insulation is the way to go. I have 5 delivery locations saved online and its easy for me to direct my orders where I want them to go. The fact that they ship same day for most of their insulation comes in handy for me.


----------



## Dal300

On the last three conversion coaches I did, I used a product called Reflectix which is foil-bubble-foil. There are also products that are foil-bubble-bubble-foil and still only 3/8" thick. I use it in addition to the blue or pink Styrofoam and it works well.
This summer we have had over 90 days consecutively that were 100°F. We went to our local box stores and couldn't find the preferred Reflectix and the smart half of this couple got to thinking… not generally a good sign as that usually causes me added labor, bruises, contusions, and pain.
This time she had us go to the local Dollar store and pick up a couple of rolls of heavy duty tin foil. We then went to Walmart and picked up a couple of cans of 3M No.77 spray adhesive and a couple of rolls of some thin batting made for quilting.
When we got home, my job was cut out for me…. roll out the batting, spray the adhesive and lat some aluminum foil on it. I was skeptical, to say the least.

I did a temperature test on the Reflectix compared to the home made stuff to see how each did. Cat, (my wife), and here home made insulation made a better score than the foil-bubble-foil stuff.
Results were…
Sitting in the sun at a period between noon and 14:00 in East Central Texas.
Reflectix: 134° outside temp, 101° underneath.
Homemade: 136° outside temp, 91° underneath.
Granted, this wasn't a scientific study, but with the temperature differential, it is still pretty conclusive.
The total cost was $3 for the foil, $20 for the adhesive, and about $10 for the lining. This gives us enough to make a total of a 16" X 80' piece with foil on both sides, with a lot of adhesive and foil left over. We could add another layer of batting and foil for about the cost of another roll of batting.


----------

